# engine chattering?!?!?!



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

well got in my car today pulled out slow and just shifted into 4th gear, had the windows up and the radio off and thought i heard something come from the driver's side of the engine. i matted the car going about 25 and started to hear what sounded like a lifter tick. don't know what's wrong but i think i may need to take my car into the dealership. 

anyone else have this problem, its pretty faint, and only from about 1000-2500rpms. i only have 30,000 miles on my car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What kind of oil are you running?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Had the same problem, the dealer changed the A/C belt tensioner and the rattle went away.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Str8evl said:


> well got in my car today pulled out slow and just shifted into 4th gear, had the windows up and the radio off and thought i heard something come from the driver's side of the engine. i matted the car going about 25 and started to hear what sounded like a lifter tick. don't know what's wrong but i think i may need to take my car into the dealership.
> 
> anyone else have this problem, its pretty faint, and only from about 1000-2500rpms. i only have 30,000 miles on my car.


Well, at 25mph in 4th you may get a little rattling sound just because you're in a pretty high gear at low speed. Mine does it too.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Well, at 25mph in 4th you may get a little rattling sound just because you're in a pretty high gear at low speed. Mine does it too.


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

exhaust leak, fixed


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

*knocking or chattering*

Mine does this and it drives me nuts!?! At around 1500 to 1800 rpm 25 to 45 mph in 4th, 5th or 6th. It is barely audible but I hear it. I always use premium and I have ran Zmax treatment without any change. It kind of sounds like the cylinders are knocking or pinging but as I said, it's very faint. I can hear it better with the windows up. Any suggestions other than what's already been posted?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

25mph in 4th 5th and 6th, you`re lugging the motor, try downshifting.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

45 mph in 4th is not a lug. It has a definite chatter to it.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

He said it was an exhaust leak, lol.


----------

